# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Abomination Vaults 2e Pathfinder

## TheYell

OOC Thread here
IC thread here 

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show

1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?

Pathfinder 2e

2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?

Abominable Vaults adventure path

3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?

Adventure Path calls for 4, will take 4 alternates to my roster.

4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?

OOTS forums

5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?

Level 2, and the adventure path will run through Level 12 at least, and I'll throw the sidequests at you.

6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?

60 gold.

7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?

Any Paizo 2e are welcome.
I want an caster, a front-line melee, a healer, and a skill monkey.
And I'll take alternates to the roster.   Please define your submission by what role you want to fill.  

8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?

No homebrew please.

9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?

Standard for 2nd Level.

10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?

I have a hangup about evil, being of the school that evil is as evil does, and you ought to roleplay your character's alignment, which means evil characters are going to do evil things and make evil choices.  Against other characters.  So, no evil.

11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?

No homebrew, if it's Paizo I'll allow it.

12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?

Use the OOTS dice roller

13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.

Free Archetype & Gradual Ability Boost alternate rules will be in effect.

14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?

It's set on the port town of Otari near Absalom, so have a reason for being there.

15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?

It's set in a megadungeon, with lotsa monsters and some traps.  You'll be confronted by ethical choices.

16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?

Straight Paizo.  I recommend Archives of Nethys if you didn't buy the books.


*Spoiler: A little about me*
Show

I had a gonzo 1e Pathfinder game called The Searchers which I had to drop when I got long COVID and lost my imagination.  Which was weird but I'm over it now.  Have launched a homebrew 2e IRL campaign which blew up cause adults work weekends in this economy.   I'm ready to go back to online gaming but this time following an adventure path.


Seeking 4 (FOUR) players
a SPELLCASTER
a HEALER
a FRONT-LINE MELEE
a SKILL MONKEY

for the Abomination Vaults adventure.  Will take FOUR players and an alternate for each role.  The adventure path begins at level 1 and should end around level 11.

Submissions have been filled for the main team, will accept alternates.  IC thread will launch October 30, 2022.

Please explain how your submission fills a roster role,  Play will be done OOTS forums and I'd like to post as GM once a week on weekends.   We will use the regular XP advancement for 2e.

No evil characters please, I dislike character violations of other characters' property and persons, and without that, what shows you're evil?  So no.

Paizo has a content warning about themes of suicide, ableism, body horror, and human experimentation that should be shared with prospective players.

Player's Guide Here

----------


## Zero Prime

*Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel*
*AC:* 17 *| HP:* 20 *| Current:* 20 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +7 *| Reflex:* +3 *| Will:* +6 *| Perception:* +4
*Focus Points:* 1 *| Current:* 1 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.

*Spoiler: Mechanics & Party Role*
Show

*Mechanics & Party Role:*  Mal'chazeen, as a Champion, will be providing the group with a significant Front Line combatant.  A decent AC, which will improve as we gain access to Heavy Armor, coupled with a solid 10 HP's per level, provide him with significant staying power, his reaction, Retributive Strike can significantly reduce the incoming damage on his allies, and provide additional damage output, shortening encounters when they need to be.  Lay on Hands while, useful, during combat, shines for Out of Combat Healing, and prevents our Healer from having to burn spell slots during downtime, to top us up between encounters.  The planned build is Barbarian Dedication, to channel his infernal rage, however, interestingly enough, Lay on Hands doesn't have the concentrate tag so in a pinch he could still toss out the occasional Lay on Hands during combat, even while raging.  The Rage mechanic adds a buffer of temp HP's, increases melee damage, and his Retributive strike, making him more of a threat, and focus for the bad guys.  Champions are lacking, skill-wise, but capitalizing on his middling Charisma, I have him focused on Diplomacy, making him a passable face-man for the group in Otari.
 

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show

*Appearance:*  Mal'chazeen is a imposing figure of medium height and solid build, broad shoulders, thick arms, and calloused hands that end in black sharp nails.  His demonic traits are impossible to overlook, sweeping reddish horns that sprout from his temples, that sweep outwards and forward, burnt red skin, and a tail that snakes sinuously from the base of his spine.

His armor though is unadorned, strapped and buckled in a militaristic fashion, for practical use.  A broad white cloak, though stained by weather and road dust, with a deep hood that does little to conceal his demonic features.  However, he wears a tabard over his chainmail, crimson and gold, prominently displayed a feathered wing and a long handled bastard sword, declaring his faith and devotion to the General of Vengeance.


*Spoiler: Personality*
Show

*Personality:*  Given his humble beginnings, Mal'chazeen is a caring, kind hearted, man, though his anger, once roused, is frightening to behold.  Having witnessed the harsh realities of life in the ghettos, among the poor and downtrodden, he has a soft spot for the disadvantaged poor and, particularly, the children.

He has witnessed both honor and stinging disdain among the Knights of Lastwall, and, as such, he feels that all folks, no matter their wealth or station, are deserving of respect and will fight to ensure that they receive it.  Mal'chazeen, given the isolation and abandonment he experienced in his youth, is not one quick to trust.  However, his loyalty, once earned, is earned for life, he values his friends and allies more than life itself.  Though he remains suspicious of those who show him a kindness, having been betrayed before, he is friendly to those he meets, quick with a smile and a comforting word, often to compensate for the bias he receives due to his demonic heritage.


*Spoiler: Background*
Show

*Background:*  Arioch was born in the nation of Last Wall, at one of the fortresses along the border with Belkzen, his birth was a shock to his parents, ridges along his brow, twisted feet, and an ominous reddish hue to his skin.  His mother, Caecilia, however, despite her husbands protests, refused to give up the child, whom she named Arioch, which meant 'fierce' in old Varisian.  Her husband, a broad shouldered Khellish man, refused to raise such a mockery, and left mother and son to their own devices.  And so, for much of Arioch's early life, he spent moving from rural community to rural community, along the borders of Lastwall and the Hold of Belkzen.  They would be accepted in, for a time, and then a field, once fertile, would fall fallow, and the superstitious locals would look to Caecilla and her demon-blooded child, and force them out.  

And so it was until, close to Arioch's 15th birthday, the pair, travelling alone, was set upon by a Broken Spine raiding party, sent to probe the defenses of Lastwall's borders.  A volley of arrows injured mother and son, Caecilla collapsed to the ground in pain, and Arioch armed with a hatchet and a torch, snarled and growled as the orc raiders toyed with the lad.  That was when a small contingent of Lastwall Knights crested the hills, lowered lances and charged.  Thundering steeds whipped past Arioch, slaughtering the ill-prepared Broken Spine party, when the battle was done, their foes routed, the lead knight swung his horse and removed his helm to inspect the injured woman, and the foolishly brave demon-blooded young man.  The knights name was Ser Elijah Scott, and he took the pair under his guardian ship as they returned to Vigil, the capital of Lastwall.

Caecilla's injuries were such that, despite being healed, she walked the rest of her days with a limp, and a wound that caused her hip to ache until the end of her days.  Ser Scott grew to love Caecilla, and assumed responsibility for her son's training, enrolling him at the Crusade College at Castle Overwatch, under the tutelage of Precentor Martial Keyron Saiville.  It was there that Arioch learned of Iomedae, and became inducted into her faith.  However, as he studied, learning of Inheritor's history, doctrines and philosophies, he came upon passages devoted to her servant, the Hand of the Inheritor, and through the Hand, Ragathiel.  Ragathiel, his own birth between the divine and infernal, was something of an inspiration to Arioch, and though immensely thankful for the opportunity presented to him by the Church of Iomedae, he pledged himself, and his service, to Ragathiel, Iomedae's General of Vengeance.

During his time in the College, he endured abuse and discrimination from both teachers and peers, some whispered that his birth had been tainted by the Worldwound and he would betray them all, there were others, though, who came to his defense, but those allies were few and far between.  So Arioch responded by excelling at his studies, tryin to ignore the hushed whispers, and barbed insults of his peers.  His home life, however, was a happy one.  when Ser Scott proposed to his mother, their union a joyous light amidst those dark days of suspicion, doubt, and guilt.  Arioch graduated the college in 4717 AR, at the age of 19, and served as Ser Scott's squire for a year, to earn his place among the Knights of Lastwall.  However, the leadership of the Order soon became aware that the seals which held the Whispering Tyrant were weakening, so civilians were sent away, and this included Ser Scott's newly-wed wife, Caecilla, the refugees were taken to Absalom, but the Knight's would stand the wall to the end.

In 4719 AR, the Great Seal imprisoning the Whispering Tyrant was broken and he was released once again. Lastwall was utterly destroyed by the Tyrant's forces, and after centuries spent fighting against the undead, was consigned to an undeath of its own: it was transformed into a realm of the dead known as the Gravelands.  Ser Scott perished along the wall, pressing into Arioch's hand, whom he considered his own son, the simple steel band he wore as wedding ring.  He ordered the young Knight to escort the last of the refugees, non-combatants, servants, pages, and squires, with a contingent of Knights to Absalom.  And so Arioch swore an oath to do so, and for months, he fought beside the surviving knights to protect the refugees of Last Wall, as they made their journey through Belksen Hold, and then south towards Absalom, where Watcher-Lord Ulthun II had retreated to lead the remnants of the Order.

After arriving, he petitioned Lord Ulthun II, to be excused from his duty, that he may find his mother, and bear tidings of her husband's passing.  He was given a leave, a year and a day to mourn the loss of Ser Scott and reunite with his mother, whom he had discovered had moved to a small lumber town, named Otari three years ago.  He journeyed there, only to discover that his mother had worked as a healer for a woman named Yinsyamera, patching up fisherman and other patrons who would occasionally come to her establishment.  However, upon his journey to the town, he discovered from the Crook's Nook's proprietress, that his mother had passed away the winter past, beset by an illness that her old wound did not allow her to recover from.  Arioch rented a room at Yinsyamera's establishment, and tends to his mother's grave outside of Otari, where he met Wrin Sivinixi and, due to their shared heritage, the two meet semi-occasionally, sharing the experiences of their birth, as Wrin educated the young knight about the stars, and the Celestial Caravan.

----------


## TheYell

I checked around a bit and it would appear you are totally correct Zero Prime, a spell without verbal components could be cast while raging.  Also a barbarian struggling against his frenzied nature is perfect for a champion of Ragathiel.

Ragathiel has no boons listed in the book.  I'd apply some boons of Sarenrae to Arioch. 




> Minor Boon:  Your healing hands are blessed with a warm flame.  Once, when you heal another creature, instead of healing it for the normal amount, you heal the creature to full Hit Points, no matter how much damage it has taken.
> 
> Moderate Boon:  Your blade burns the irredeemable.  Your attacks deal an additional 1d6 fire damage that ignores fire resistance.


Every third Laying on Hands in rage that Arioch casts earns the Minor Boon, and if he saves somebody's from dying while laying on hands in the middle of a rage, he earns the Moderate Boon.

----------


## Nishai

I'm super interest as the last 2e game that was up seems to have died off before we even started. not quite sure what I want to submit but I do have a question about the 16.




> 9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?
> 
> Max for Level 1, roll for additional levels.


Normal for pathfinder 2e is a set steady increase to HP are you changing that or is this a typo?

----------


## TheYell

ack it was GM error!  Regular progression please.

updated OP to include a link to Player's Guide

----------


## Nishai

Alright I've put some thought into a character. I'm looking at a thaumaturge with either the lantern or tome implement at first level. Then pick up the other at 5th. Primary role would be as a skill monkey with some off melee for flanks with the front liner.

----------


## Quivernas

*Cibarius*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 18 *| Current:* 18 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +5 *| Will:* +9 *| Perception:* +7
*Focus Points:* 2 *| Current:* 2 
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.
*Familiar:* "Magic" *Abilities:* Manual Dexterity, Valet


*Spoiler: Know Your Role*
Show

Healer, with a side of spellcasting.  Goodberry as an order spell, plus Assurance in Medicine and whatever healing spells are necessary.  Druids are surprisingly flexible in 2E.  They have some decent spells, then Wild Shape and other feats can make them decent combatants.

*Spoiler: Such a history*
Show

Cibarius is a resident of the Fogfen swamp, resting their mycelium in the logs left behind by the Otari lumber company.  They regularly trade healing services and rare mushrooms for promises not to clear-cut the trees. Travels with their familiar, Magic, an animated mushroom straight out of Fantasia.

*Spoiler: You can't kill me in a way that matters*
Show

Cibarius is as laid back as you'd expect from a person that lives in the dark and digests rotting plant matter.  Very little upsets them.  They are concerned about the damage to the forest caused by the lumber company, but confident that the locals will heed the wisdom of not leveling all the trees.

----------


## TheYell

> Alright I've put some thought into a character. I'm looking at a thaumaturge with either the lantern or tome implement at first level. Then pick up the other at 5th. Primary role would be as a skill monkey with some off melee for flanks with the front liner.


Lantern initially gives you a light source, and you start out with a bonus to Recall Knowledge against creatures and an automatic secret check against secret doors and the like within 20 feet of you.

Tome initially gives you a general bonus to Recall Knowledge, and a possible attack bonus to go with it, and you improve two skills of your choice.

Both would be useful early on in the megadungeon and remain useful as you level up and qualify for boosts.

----------


## TheYell

Quivernas

Druids are significant in Otari.  Here's some background lore.

*Spoiler: Druid Lore*
Show

There's Stone Ring Pond near the Fogfen that is a gathering place for druids loyal to Gozren for many years.  Thirty years ago a pilgrim druid named Jaul Mezmin turned out to be a werewolf.  Mezmin ran amok killing villagers until he was chased off a cliff into the sea.  His body was never recovered. 

One of those slain was Ayla Lathenar, wife of Keeleno Lathenar, who runs the Otari Market.  Keeleno has never forgiven the druids. He maintains Jaul is still alive somewhere.

A female gnome druid named Worliwynn came to the Stone Ring Pond intent to restore the reputation of the druids in Otari.  With the notable exception of Keeleno, she has largely succeeded and remains host at the Stone Ring Pond to this day.  Worliwynn also believes Jaul did not die in the ocean plunge and keeps an eye out for his return.


You are friendly with Worliwynn and have avoided the Otari Market to this point.  

All first and second level Divine and Primal spells are available for purchase to you at the Stone Ring Pond.
For you, they do Orisons for free while you're a druid in good standing.

----------


## Nishai

> Lantern initially gives you a light source, and you start out with a bonus to Recall Knowledge against creatures and an automatic secret check against secret doors and the like within 20 feet of you.
> 
> Tome initially gives you a general bonus to Recall Knowledge, and a possible attack bonus to go with it, and you improve two skills of your choice.
> 
> Both would be useful early on in the megadungeon and remain useful as you level up and qualify for boosts.


I've been thinking it over at work and putting aside the mechanics of the 2 my first thought for this character was a figure peering through the shadows of a dungeon hall brandishing a  glwoing crystal much like frodos lamp in lotr. So I think I'm gonna pursue that idea. The tome can come later. still aiming to be a skill monkey just won't have the added versatility till 5th level.

----------


## Triskavanski

*Doctor Triskavanski*
*AC:* 15 *| HP:* 20 *| Current:* 20 *| Hero Points:* 1
*Fortitude:* +5 *| Reflex:* +7 *| Will:* +7 *| Perception:* +7
*Active Effects:*  None.
*Conditions:*  None.



*Spoiler: Know Your Role*
Show

Healer, and Skill monkey. Doctor Triskavanski focuses primarly on combat healing and more mundane methods of treating wounds. As a result can keep the party going longer. May develop more focus on more aberrant methods of healing.  

*Spoiler: A stitch of a tale*
Show

Doctor Acula von Triskavanski isn't entirely sure what he was before he became as he is. One day he woke up his body pieced together from multiple other bodies and yet totally functional. He has vague ideas from time to time, one theory of his is that he did it to himself when gravely injured.But alas, he knows he cannot sew himself back up again like that if that is true. He has a strong understanding of anatomy and biology, even how to get results that should be impossible.

----------


## TheYell

> I've been thinking it over at work and putting aside the mechanics of the 2 my first thought for this character was a figure peering through the shadows of a dungeon hall brandishing a  glwoing crystal much like frodos lamp in lotr. So I think I'm gonna pursue that idea. The tome can come later. still aiming to be a skill monkey just won't have the added versatility till 5th level.


You begin play with a heirloom aeon stone, an Elvish quartz crystal.  It has no magical properties other than serving as your lantern implement, and cannot be enchanted.

Removing the crystal from your clothing counts as a single action, and grabbing it from about your head counts as a free action.

You can let it orbit your head, or stow it away, or hold it in your hand; but effects that require you to hold your implement in your hand, require you to hold the crystal  in your hand.

It glows as a magic effect equal to your thaumaturge level, so for instance at Level 4 it beats level 3 darkness effects.

----------


## Nishai

> You begin play with a heirloom aeon stone, an Elvish quartz crystal.  It has no magical properties other than serving as your lantern implement, and cannot be enchanted.
> 
> Removing the crystal from your clothing counts as a single action, and grabbing it from about your head counts as a free action.
> 
> You can let it orbit your head, or stow it away, or hold it in your hand; but effects that require you to hold your implement in your hand, require you to hold the crystal  in your hand.
> 
> It glows as a magic effect equal to your thaumaturge level, so for instance at Level 4 it beats level 3 darkness effects.


I'm loving it. I'm getting home in a little bit and will sit down to start properly on the crunch but I'm excited.

----------


## Triskavanski

Hmm. Should I really be looking to making a spell caster instead of an investigator?

----------


## TheYell

> Hmm. Should I really be looking to making a spell caster instead of an investigator?


Still early days

----------


## Triskavanski

Tomorrow I'm going to put together a Psychic Poppet of Toy variety I think, based on my rabbit Telekinetic: Giest. *Spoiler: image*
Show



SO I drew a rough image of a toy for this.

----------


## Quivernas

> Quivernas
> 
> Druids are significant in Otari.  Here's some background lore.


Got it.  So swap spells with Worliwynn, keep an eye out for Jaul and don't go to the market.  That last one isn't much of a problem for a character that doesn't eat and can't use metal.

----------


## TheYell

Your rabbit poppet was a beloved toy in a magical household. You have evolved a superior Second Sight.
At will, as a free action, you can concentrate and see all magic within 30 feet.
The background is usually pale pink, Arcane magic is bright red, Divine magic is pure white, Elemental magic is yellow, Occult magic is blue, Primal magic is green, and anything opaque to divination is deep black.
Second Sight is passive, and if you take Dancing Lights, you can unerringly highlight what you discern.


The plant druid has infrared vision.  At will, as a free action without concentration, you perceive the background heat as a pale green. 
Plants are hues of greens and yellow, animals, beasts and humanoids are reds and oranges, vermin, cold blooded reptiles and aberrations and outsiders are blues, constructs and undead are solid black.
With concentration you can tell how many HP a living creature has left (not constructs or undead).

----------


## Triskavanski

Sheet for Giest: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2507370

Going to go through and get her equipment next.

----------


## TheYell

Zero Prime
Arioch Mal'chazeen, Champion of Ragathiel
Human Tiefling
Barbarian/Champion

Nishai
Vana Polaron
Half-Elf
Thamauturge

Quivernas
Cibarius
Leshy
Druid

Triskavanski
Giest
Toy Poppet
Psychic

----------


## Nishai

Not sure if I am entirely sold on this picture I found, but I do feel the crunch is all done. I present Vana 

I've got some ideas on her back story and will put some more work in tomorrow.

----------


## TheYell

Sorry Nishai that appears to be a dead link...

aha! fixed it at my end

----------


## TheYell

Altered the Big 16.  Please start with *60 gold* worth of equipment.  I suggest alchemical arms and holy water.

My apologies for the time you spent figuring on a character starting with 15 gold. 

The Abomination Vaults module was written to be a straight-out-the-box Level 1 - 11 adventure, AND, something you joined at Level 2 after doing a separate Pathfinder Guide mission.  The integration of the two is not very smooth at the first level.

The module assumes you will (try to) explore the whole floor before going down a level, taking days if need be, returning to town to rest safely.  There are multiple rooms on the first floor, the durn first floor, where there's a casual aside that the threat may be too much for a level 1 party to overtake, and the GM may suggest a retreat.

Where I guess you go back to town, do odd jobs, buy more gear, and try again.

Phooey.  Start out with 60 gold, representing an advanced Level 1 character, and start out with that extra gear.  I uh, suggest you go in loaded for bear, and kick ass.

Let's face it, in a well-integrated party with spirit, one teammate goes down, the others fight to recover the corpse at least.  Abandoning a guy on the floor is, and ought to be, rare in our games.  And that means, TPK if you're not prepared.

I hate TPK.  I'm giving out extras to prevent a TPK.  I did not expect the threat of TPK to occur repeatedly on the first level.

I've looked ahead and this appears to be an error arising from the dual nature of that first level.  The other encounters ahead seem tough at times, but I don't see warnings to persuade you to run away buried in the text.

Again, my apologies for the inconvenience.

----------


## Triskavanski

Alright, added some equipment. Though I'll have to pick up other things for supplying the character properly. 

Now the hard part is figuring out how this toy came to life and how tragic it should be.

EDIT: Well 60 gold of equipment doesn't matter too much to me at the moment. At least not until I figure out what to spend it own besides a few healing.. pots? After buying armored clothing, I've got nothing for low level items that I know I need.

----------


## Zero Prime

First of all, thank you for the Boon system, that looks very cool, and I can't wait to see it in action!

As for TPK's, if you are committed to keeping the 4 member party, so as not to rebalance encounters for a larger party, there are some variant rules that can increase a character's breadth of abilities, without increasing their depth of abilities, per se.  I've used all of these in games before, and they are detailed in the Gamemastery Guide.

They are Free Archetype & Gradual Ability Boost.  Free Archetype gives you a additional Class feat every level, starting at 2nd, that can *only* be spent on a Dedication or Archetype feat.  So, for example, in Arioch's planned build, at 2nd level I was going to take the Barbarian Dedication, however, with Free Archetype, I can take that feat AND a 2nd level Champion feat.  This adds versatility, and, in some cases, alternate abilities that provide each character with some different options in any given encounter.

Second, Gradual Ability Boost, give you get 4 ability boosts at 5th level, that is, typically a pretty big jump in power, Arioch would jump to 19 Strength, 16 Con, 14 Wisdom & 16 Charisma.  By spreading those boosts out over the low levels (2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th) it allows players to see some significant progression, which is usually lacking in PbP due to the speed with which encounters and scenarios are resolved, and beefs up characters staying power (Con), or lets them focus on secondary aspects of their character, whether through skills based on lower stats, or other attributes important to them.

Just a thought for some alternate rules that I found helped my players at a 2e table.

As for the coin, I'll likely buy Full Plate, and add some consumables, Potency Crystals, Healing Potions and such.

----------


## TheYell

> After buying armored clothing, I've got nothing for low level items that I know I need.


What do you feel you lack?

Lemme know in the OOC thread.

----------


## TheYell

OK I'm calling it FILLED early.  You four made it.

We'll run with the alternate Free Archetype & Gradual Ability Boost rules that Zero Prime mentioned, and, we'll start at Level 2 under those rules, so, advance yourselves accordingly.

We'll level by milestone.  You clear a floor of the megadungeon, you advance a level.  The adventure path said you do as much basically, and I don't think you'll overwhelm it at all.

I didn't expect to get a coherent team together so early, or to ask you to rewrite your entries, or to have you put so much free time into the submissions process.  That deserves a reward in my opinion, so I'm going to run with the main team with you four.  I really couldn't see waiting another two weeks and then choosing other people, which wouldn't be fair to you after the effort you put in, and keeping it open for two weeks like I was going to consider it wouldn't be fair to the others.

I will still take alternate submissions, and I may revisit the decision to have only 4 in the party, so I may look to an alternate to join in.

IC posting will begin this Saturday October 22, 2022 sometime.  We'll start by having you invited to a garden tea party thrown by Wrin Sivinxi, where you can meet the notables of the town of Otari.  A lot of exposition and you should have light posting expected for a couple weeks even if we are early.

OOC thread is here.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well my weapon is going to spells, so i don't need to buy that. 
I've got Darkvision and dancing lights, so I don't need torches
Originally I was going to just have Mage Armor and be done with it, but Explorer clothing at least doesn't eat up my one spell slot a day. So I bought that. 
Not a thief so don't need thieves tools. 
I do though need to make sure I eat/drink. Didn't take the ancestory that gets to replace eating with winding up. 
Don't need material components being a psychic

Can't even ride a toy carriage cause I'm too big even as a tiny poppet.

----------


## TheYell

Take a trained deinonychus for a riding animal.  I'm not sure what your poppet is in Bulk but the deinonychus can carry 8 Bulk easily.  That will help you carry food and water and other gear.  D is a medium dinosaur so you can fit most places riding her.  I assume whomever got a poppet in their inventory had a trained dinosaur too.

----------


## Zero Prime

Or, with free Archetype, switch things up to get trained in Nature, and grab Beastmaster dedication at 2nd.  That gives you an actual Animal Companion which is far more useful than a trained mount.

----------


## TheYell

October 26, 2022

I'm reopening and soliciting a bid for a 5th character, a 2nd-level melee focused front liner with Free Archetype and Gradual Ability Boost rules in effect.

Our party is a human tiefling Champion of Ragathiel, a half-elf Thaumaturge, a leshy Druid, and a poppet Psychic.  You don't know them, but you do know a sorceress named Wrin Sivinxi who has summoned you to the coastal town of Otari for some purpose.  Please pick something compatible with the party.

We're a week into play, just meeting townsfolk, Wrin has yet to give the mission briefing.

Please read the Player's Guide linked in the first post, and have at it!

----------


## Farmerbink

I'm very interested.  About to put the kiddos down for a nap, so I'll read up in the next couple hours!

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, so I've done some reading, and will definitely need more time to finalize details.

At this point, I'm strongly leaning towards Dwarf Rogue.  As my sig would suggest, I've basically forever been fond of the class, and one of my favorite tidbits on PF2 is how much less certain race/class combos tend to be optimized.  

I've DMed some PF2, but had very little opportunity to play it, so I'm mostly familiar with core rules.  I'm content to do more reading and at least piece together a better picture of the overall possibilities.  

Finally, I have a few broad strokes of the character in mind.  He's something like an exile or orphan, and pretty salty about it.  He's an unrepentant thief, but knows full well that he'll make more coin keeping a team happy to delve the ruins than risking anything by double-crossing them.  I imagine he's more or less local to Otari, having left his childhood home on unpleasant circumstances (at best).  

If you're happy with that as a general baseline, I'll get the numbers worked out in the next couple days.

----------


## Triskavanski

I think a rogue would help a lot yeah.

----------


## TheYell

> Finally, I have a few broad strokes of the character in mind.  He's something like an exile or orphan, and pretty salty about it.  He's an unrepentant thief, but knows full well that he'll make more coin keeping a team happy to delve the ruins than risking anything by double-crossing them.  I imagine he's more or less local to Otari, having left his childhood home on unpleasant circumstances (at best).


The Thaumaturge stepped up to play a skill monkey and based the build on that assignment.   

I'd love to have another experienced player, and I have nothing against a backup skill monkey, but I am feeling in fairness to Nishai that I let Vana do the skill monkey role she was built to do--and she is pictured as being scout...

If they had ported pf1 Ninja to pf2 I'd know what to suggest, but they didn't (haven't yet?)

I need to look over the archtypes but I'm on my way to work.  I could use a sturdy back-up Rogue who makes his archtype fit a combat role, or, a front-liner with a smidgen of rogue in him.  The main scout-technician role should be considered filled.

I'm reopening because the tactical situation in the dungeon has a chance to get hairy what with multiple monsters in adjoining rooms, and having only 1 tank probably will mean dead PCs.

As to backstory, Otari is a smaller town, and the criminal underworld has leadership, and your party may well cross swords with it, so "native thief" has problems. 

Sorry to be terse, but I'm out the door til this evening when I will offer constructive suggestions based on review of the sources.  I thought you deserved an answer this morning.

----------


## Farmerbink

> The Thaumaturge stepped up to play a skill monkey and based the build on that assignment.


Did...  he change classes?  I have a really, really hard time imagining a 3 skill points per level class "covering the assignment."  Even so, I'll admit I'm pretty unfamiliar with the class, so I guess it's possible.  At any rate, I'll wait for more details about what you're looking for before I get too excited about putting together the numbers.

----------


## Triskavanski

Well the skill level of the Thamaturge is a bit tricky. They start with all 4 "knowledge" skills, +3 more based on in. So its really 7 skills. With having Bard as the secondary class, it lets them cover a lot of the lore skills too.

----------


## Zero Prime

If I am being honest, I am not overly familiar with a Thaumaturge, however, having overlapping skills is ***not*** going to be a detriment, and while I imagine a Thaumaturge is interested in things Arcane, Occult, and such, a rogue, especially a self proclaimed thief, would likely have skills such as Thievery, Deception, and Streetwise style lores that don't necessarily overlap with what a more, esoteric, Thaumaturge may specialize in.

Given that Rogues can be as durable as you build them, some, looking at you Ruffian, can even sneak attack with Longspears, are exceptionally useful in melee, providing flanking to other melee combatants, while being able to put out some sizeable burst damage.  I really see no reason to exclude the initial concept, especially because a dawrven rogue is even *more* durable, considering their constitution and base hit points, so mixing it up in melee wouldn't be as much of an issue for them.

Not my game, but just my 2 cents.

----------


## Farmerbink

> ...while I imagine a Thaumaturge is interested in things Arcane, Occult, and such, a rogue, especially a self proclaimed thief, would likely have skills such as Thievery, Deception, and Streetwise style lores that don't necessarily overlap with what a more, esoteric, Thaumaturge may specialize in.


This was largely my thoughts as well.  I'm still gonna wait for something like confirmation from the DM before I make the character XD

----------


## TheYell

I'll wait to hear from Nishai about what he had in mind for his character.  It looks like he's more available weekends.

I will not decide to bring in an alternate skill monkey, in his absence.

My gut inclination again is to say, those roles are filled, and I'm looking for a second tank. 

If Nishai doesnt' care, then I won't object out of spite or anything like that.  

But he was first, and the whole reason I ended recruiting early was to spare anybody who'd zigged and zagged with my character construction from being told, Nope, Somebody Else Is Better.  

If he wants to be THE scout-technician, its his.

----------


## TheYell

Nishai was last on October 24, a Monday.  Most active days have been weekends.  

If I don't see any post by November 1, I'll proceed to approve a Dwarf Rogue.

I did say posting about once a week on weekends being the big days, so we'll wait out the weekend.

----------


## Triskavanski

whelp. Seems we're in the final count down.

----------


## TheYell

And done, with no word at all from Nishai in public or private.  I'm going to approve a Dwarf Rogue by Farmerblink and have buzzed him so.

And apparently we still can use a second tank, if anyone cares to submit an application.

----------


## Farmerbink

Well, I'll get on that rogue.  Any particular preference for character sheet storage?  I've used the Myth-weavers one in the past, but I'm not super sold on it.

----------


## TheYell

No preference, whatever suits you!

----------


## Nightraiderx

I heard you may be in need of another front-liner?

If so, throwing an idea out there for a Magus with the free Bastion archetype. Does having the free archetype bar a player from taking an archetype normally?

----------


## Zero Prime

Regular rules apply, so at 2nd level you grab an Archetype, let's use my build as an example.  At 2nd Arioch took Barbarian Dedication, at 4th level I get a Class feat & a Free Archetype feat, I could take Barbarian Resiliency in my Class slot, and Basic Fury in my Free Archetype slot.  Now I've satisfied the requirement of 3 Barbarian feats before taking another Dedication.   So at 6th, if I wished, I could take Bard Dedication, etc.

----------


## TheYell

Welcome NightRaiderx, I think Zero Prime figured it correctly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, wanted to let you know I've got a work-in-progress.  I *think* I'm getting close.  Just have to work out equipment and level him up.  

Gadricht the Cad is an unrepentant thief, primarily out for his own benefit.  He is, however, mature and wise enough to know that working with a team brings greater wealth and safety, and less prison time, so he'll be invested in the good of the team, in a predictably self-serving way. I haven't decided what got him isolated from his clan, but he's definitely a social pariah, as he's a Dwarf who claims no clan heritage.  Details will come as I flesh it out.

----------


## TheYell

Sounds good!

----------


## Farmerbink

OK, so I lied.  I'm not getting close.  Or I wasn't, anyway.  XD

There's a LOT of archetypes, and getting one for free means I have to pick.  I'm leaning towards either cleric or scout.  Is there a consensus on secondary value among the party?  Gadricht will probably be more interested in self buffs from cleric casting, but I had already chosen battle medicine for a skill feat, so the idea of him patching up a fallen meat shield ally was already firmly in mind.  

Barring a _really_ compelling alternative suggestion, I'm gonna go with one of those two, just because when I let myself get too surrounded by options, my progress dwindles to a complete stand-still.

----------


## Triskavanski

So the issue with battlemedic is that it only  can be used once per person per 24 hours. The investigator however can get it and use it once per hour per person, and functions like a more int based rogue. 

The original skill monkey was a scout with lore stuff and had talsmonger things. Hopefully you've got some anti-trap things as I think no one has any ability really towards that.

----------


## TheYell

Yes there are definitely traps ahead.

----------


## Farmerbink

> So the issue with battlemedic is that it only  can be used once per person per 24 hours. The investigator however can get it and use it once per hour per person, and functions like a more int based rogue. 
> 
> The original skill monkey was a scout with lore stuff and had talsmonger things. Hopefully you've got some anti-trap things as I think no one has any ability really towards that.


So I fully understand that BM is limited in use- I never expected to fulfill the primary healer role.  Still, I've seen it save lives too many times to write it off (when all the other level 1 skill feats are like the hottest of garbage, especially).

Scout seems to play pretty handily with the melee damage-dealer I originally was planning on, including more reliable ways to make people flat-footed for sneak attacks.  I'll probably go trap finder at 1, and underhanded assault at 2.  I think by four I can pick up scout's charge(?) and things will start getting silly.

----------


## TheYell

Given what is to come...get silly.

----------


## Farmerbink

Alright, unless I'm missing something, which is very possible given my relative unfamiliarity with 2e, Gadricht the Cad is (mechanically) ready!

The background, as far as information he'll make public or is easily discernible is very simple: He's clanless, and has long since left his home behind in search of.... _something._  Getting to a port town to escape home is about as easy as it gets, so that's what he's done.  I'm happy to make up and give more details as needed, but that's about all he's likely to tell before meeting up with their unlikely shared acquaintance to offer his services checking out the Gauntlight.

----------


## TheYell

OK so you're level 2 now and just haven't chosen everything on the sheet?  Cause it shows you have feats to select.

----------


## Farmerbink

Does it?  On my end, it appears complete.  I took Underhanded Assault, Scout Dedication, and Godless Healing at level 2....

----------


## TheYell

Reopening for a healer since our druid is unresponsive.

----------


## Farmerbink

Hey, do you mind if I share this in my discord server?  There's quite a few players there that are usually eager for another game- especially PF2.  We've been talking a lot about it recently.

----------


## TheYell

Feel free!

----------


## BelGareth

Sorry, I am interested!

----------


## CoreBrute23

Hey I have a healer I'd like to use for a Pathfinder Game.

Doktor Kalish "Kal" Censis, a human dhampir, or as he likes to say "a human with an allergy to positive energy." When he was born his father assumed she'd lain with a vampire or done some kind of horrific ritual, abandoning mother and child. Since then he's dedicated to trying to understand his condition and by that he's studied as much of the body as possible. No good aligned cleric would take him given his dhampir nature, so he turned to the field of alchemy, working around Golarian and even made it to the university of Absalom, before being kicked out of a university for trumped up charges involving experiments on aberrations. 

He moved to a nearby town called Otari while this all died down, and is delighted to find out there is more strangeness to study and more importantly, people in need of a good Doktor!


Build done in pathbuilder, feel free to offer advice as I am brand new to Pathfinder 2e: https://pathbuilder2e.com/launch.html?build=263433 

*Spoiler: Good Doktor's appearance*
Show

----------


## BelGareth

Here is Bul the Silent, I can create a mythweavers sheet if necessary.

----------


## TheYell

That'll do, thank you!

Recruiting closed for now...

----------


## CoreBrute23

> That'll do, thank you!
> 
> Recruiting closed for now...


So should I assume my character didn't make it in?

----------


## TheYell

My apologies it didn't load that entry on my phone

----------


## TheYell

@ Corebrute

1.  I'm sorry I didn't see your entry on my phone until after I accepted Belgareth as a healer.
2.  Abomination Vaults isn't suitable for dhampir or undead PCs in my opinion.  Secrets.
3.  You are personally highly recommended to me as a good player
4.  I was thinking we might need a 6th player, an arcane caster-- we've got a divine and a psychic

Would you be willing to roll up a nondhampir arcane caster and we'll take him on board?

----------

